# stolen/missing pony  durham north east



## haggerston (2 February 2010)

12.2 hh approx 7/8 yo mare unusual coloured  painted  type /skewbald really unusually marked blue eyes taken from field in durham nervous being touched around ears and will attempt to rear /rear having bridle put on  really noticeable had rug on when taken police notified heartbroken loss crime number / more info to follow but could be nervous with people pony could be any were , please keep eyes open, thankyou


----------



## Tinseltoes (2 February 2010)

Do you have a photo?


----------



## Cuffey (2 February 2010)

I have PMd you the Stolen Horse Register Form to send to Farmkey


----------



## haggerston (2 February 2010)

having major probs uploading pics she is on www.giddyupnorth.co.uk forums under missing/stolen pony all details pics, crime number is dhm122010158   was taken from langley /esh winning area had a pink halter on and a rug . pls look at pics if any one can transfer them on here - thank-you and feel free to spread pics etc details on all your local uk forums thank-you


----------



## MissEquestrian (2 February 2010)

Everyone - we have set up a group on facebook to try and drum up awareness - if everyone could join and also get others to join we're just hoping that the further the message goes then the more of a chance we have of finding her !! 

If you search for  -- MISSING PONY -- PLEASE JOIN SND HELP US FIND HER  (yes - spelling mistake but my fingers werent working when i set it up) 

Id appreciate any help xx


----------



## Cuffey (2 February 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=30...id=309400400819


----------



## haggerston (3 February 2010)

Thankyou  friends ! notice it has emerged ponies have been going missing durham  stanley area and a bit further out in the last month several differant thefts too so be on your guard ,join the facebooks and spread the word thankyou everyone


----------



## aduffield (3 February 2010)

You really must get her on the stolen horse register, ring Farmkey if you can't upload the forms direct from the stolen horse register. I sure they would help you.


----------



## haggerston (3 February 2010)

farmkey have details  for the stolen horse register now


----------



## haggerston (3 February 2010)

please add to forums down south , central and scotland and ireland if any one can and/ or links to the facebok groups  thank you ,


----------



## haggerston (3 February 2010)

any other ideas welcome on what to do  local papers have been contacted one is going to do a story waiting for others to get back


----------



## littlemisslauren (3 February 2010)

oh god!
I live in the area you described, could you pm with any more details and I  will keep my eyes open! x


----------



## pixi (3 February 2010)

dundeal ireland is a good site to advertise on its about £1.00 also dragon driveing its £5.00 but will stay on there till you remove it


----------



## haggerston (3 February 2010)

shes on  dragon driving were looking for irish gypsy camp  sites anyone know were they are camped newcastle /durham etc ????


----------



## The_snoopster (4 February 2010)

Most councils have a gypsy liason officer, he may be able to help with that.


----------



## Rana (4 February 2010)

Just seen on the FB group that she's been found safe and well.  Yay!!


----------



## haggerston (4 February 2010)

yeah  we have not physically seen her though  phone call was they had her since last night shes in bishop auckland the power of the internet and  everyone who gave messages of support, strangers who helped , but will up date when we can i would say everyone who has a horse go missing  set up a facebook page and hit the forums


----------



## Tinseltoes (4 February 2010)

Glad she is found.


----------



## Rana (4 February 2010)

Hope she comes back very soon then 
	
	
		
		
	


	





The wonders of the internet


----------



## pixi (4 February 2010)

would be good to know where she was found and who hade her ,as people usually say help its stolen but dont say who took it and were it was


----------



## haggerston (4 February 2010)

hi pixi the facebook page  emailed everyone its a bit long im afraid will up date on here ,thank-you for everyones help and support very grateful ,people who have her basically  without naming or dissing anyone say they are her owners from two years ago approx and are willing to sell her , we dont want to break forums     rules , im afraid , and replying to people who have been  helping a lot personally and giving advice , please dont feel we are  ungrateful


----------

